# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Eileen Myles - radical?

## Alfred001

I'm reading this article

http://www.vulture.com/article/best-...ry-so-far.html

and at one point they say:




> We thought it might be fun to speculate (very prematurely) on what a canon of the 21st century might look like right now. A couple of months ago, we reached out to dozens of critics and authors  well-established voices (Michiko Kakutani, Luc Sante), more radical thinkers (Eileen Myles)...


I'm curious what that means, that she is a "radical thinker", as I know nothing about her.

----------

